# Needing company going to bed



## Percy (Dec 5, 2011)

My 10 week old puppy is very good and sleeps right through the night in his crate but...he needs to know we are still in the room when he goes off to sleep. He'll be sleeping and as soon as we leave to go up to bed he then starts whining and barking. We have settled him for the past few nights which is very tiring but think maybe we should leave him to cry as we won't break the cycl? He has only started doing this recently. Any help or advice would be very welcome thanks


----------



## Kobi (Oct 26, 2010)

If they cry at night, the best thing to do is to wait it out.

Kobi is 16 months and I STILL can not leave the room while he is sleeping without him waking up. I don't know how he does it, but he wakes up every single time. If he is not crated he will follow me, but if I shut the door the whining will start. Obviously if he is crated and I leave the room it's not as big of a deal.

Where do you keep the crate? Many Vizsla owners find that their Vizslas prefer to be crated in the bedroom with their humans  That certainly won't stop ALL the whining, but it can help. May not work for your situation, but something ot keep in mind.


----------



## tanners_mama (Sep 22, 2011)

Is he tired enough when it's time for bed? Personally, I know when tanner has 2+ hours of off leash play and run time (usually on weekends) he will sleep like a rock and won't even notice when he plops down in his crate and it's lights-out.

You could also try leaving your tv on (setting a sleep timer) and see if he just needs a little background noise. This way you may be able to sneak away without him hearing!


----------



## Percy (Dec 5, 2011)

His crate is in the kitchen and he's more than happy going in there when we are around it's just when we leave at night. He's only just had his second jabs so can't go out for a few days yet  We do try and wear him out and he's not left during the day for any length of time. We leave the radio on at night as well. Do you think it will improve when we can take him out for walks? They are so canny it's become like mission impossible trying to sneak out even when he's crashed out and snoring! Thanks for the advice, Tanner and Kobi are both gorgeous


----------



## tracker (Jun 27, 2011)

Sounds cruel, but let him cry it out. Get some ear plugs, or close your door, it should stop eventually. 

We used to have Lui on the main floor of our house, and he could hear us when we were upstairs, and would cry quite a bit. We since moved the crate to our finished basement, and he cried for teh first couple of nights, but now he sleeps right throught the night, doesn' make a sound and we usually have to wake him up in the morning.


----------



## threefsh (Apr 25, 2011)

The #1 thing that helped Riley was when we left on a TV sitcom (she loves "How I Met Your Mother") because the voices calmed her and somehow tricked her into thinking people were still in the room. By the time the show was over (about 40 minutes?) she would be fast asleep and not care anymore.


----------



## pippa31 (Aug 2, 2011)

I agree with the above advice. It is SO HARD, but we found consistency and patience (i.e. letting your dog cry it out) really did pay off in the end. That being said, I put Pippa in her crate about 10 minutes before I head up to bed (she sleeps in our kitchen/family room area in a crate). While she's falling asleep, she can hear me moving around, watching tv, etc. When she was a puppy, I used to play classical music for her. She goes to sleep no problem now....

Good luck!


----------



## ctracyverizon (May 26, 2011)

The first two weeks were horrible for us because Summit would howl and cry all night and we are in a duplex so we had to worry about the neighbors being bothered on top of being hart broken by such a sad sound. My wife would be in tears at times. 

We were sleeping next to him and then pulling the crate beside the bed. Putting him in his wire crate next to the bed. Taking him out every two hours. It was ridiculous. 

When we finally just followed the breeders advice which has been outlined in posts above, to just reassure him when he started with "Ah ah ... it's ok " or something like that and then just ignored him. He finally gave up trying to get his way and would just go to sleep once he was put in the crate, AND he would sleep through the night without needing to go out and pee, once he was about 13 weeks. He is 6-1/2 months old now.

We found putting a blanket over the crate helped (helped muffle the sound too : )

Once he was fine, after about two months, we moved him from the bedroom to the living room and he has been there since. He is on the other side of our bedroom wall so he can hear us next door. He does not need the blanket over the crate any more.

It just gets easier. I love getting around older vizsla's and seeing how calm they can be in comparison.

I don't remember my GSP being anything like this to raise, but that was a long time ago.

You wont believe how fast they grow so enjoy the little bugger while he's still small.


----------



## Percy (Dec 5, 2011)

Thanks all for the great advice, Percy has now stopped whining when we leave the kitchen at night, phew! I think now we are more relaxed he is not picking up on us being edgy when it's time for bed. Or maybe we've got better at quietly doing the bed routine and sneaking out of the door  This is a great forum especially when you're not used to having such a bright puppy around the house! Thanks again


----------

